# New bie to coffee



## coffeco (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi I have plans to get into importing coffee beans any suggestions welcome


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Just a quick check to see of you have importing experience in this sector already?

Do you have contacts around the world you can purchase from?

If not, it might be worth starting with an existing company to fully understand the supply chain.


----------



## coffeco (Oct 30, 2016)

@glen I have few contacts of producers found from online.

I did not start any company yet

I have worked for company which does importing


----------

